# Do you guard your cell phone from your spouse being able to see it?



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

I don't. She has access to my cell phone any time she wants, when it is home. 
The only rule I have in regards to it is that she can't delete anything. If she wants to talk about an email or phone number or text that she is wondering about, I'm more than willing to discuss it. 

I told her that the first time she deletes anything will be when I change the password on it and she won't be getting that password.

It's a good thing I have two phones. Hee hee. IJK on that.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Nope, I mean, it has a password because of the wallet thing but hubby knows it and can look at it any time he wants to. He doesn't though.

I look at his because he sometimes forgets to tell me things, and well, I'm just nosy


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

nope.
although with new phones its biometric, so it guards itself!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Simple. No. She has all my PWs for all accounts, I gave them to her on purpose. 

Who cares? It's such stupid sh!t to make a smart phone and access a problem in a good M.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Nope, _The Typist _will hang us all.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Nope. Husband has full access.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Can't have her finding out about my deal with the Columbians.....


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

We both have access to each others phone.
Both are password protected. We know each others passwords.
She will look at my phone if there is a text, and vice versa.
Neither of us have anything to hide.
My only "Beef" was the few times that she decided that my phone had too many texts saved, and she decided it needed tidying up. I had a huge problem with that, as she deleted some important info I needed. She has never done that again without asking.
She is into FB, I'm not. She set up a page for me, I really couldn't care less. I did use it as a means of keeping in touch with former co-workers. I decided that I had had enough one day and turned it off.
Mrs. Tdbo found out and went absolutely ape***t.
Finally, I figured out that her problem was that she wanted me to have a mechanism to see what she was posting on line. I ended up turning it back on. I've never had any reason to question or distrust any of her activity. I guess her reaction enhanced the trust.
One time I commented that she was spending too much time on her phone, and within the context of when she was doing it, I found it rude. She tossed me her phone and made me search it right then.
I guess she has nothing to hide.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Guarding your phone is affair red flag #1 in modern times.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Nope, wife and I have full access to everything. We share all passwords to every account we have. Nothing whatsoever to hide and it just makes sense for both spouses to have full access to everything. You never know what might happen and you need to access something. My wife will even answer my texts for me while if one comes in while we are driving. I'll do the same for her. 

As @OnTheRocks said, being protective of your phone is a major red flag of something going on. And if they cry privacy!, it is yet another red flag.


----------



## Ms. Hawaii (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

My wife knows my password/pin. I often hand her my cell phone to show her posts on Facebook and text messages. Keeping cellphones secret is not a great idea.


----------



## DLC (Sep 19, 2021)

I have nothing to hide. My phone is auto locked for security though.

Even for the things that I talked about here. She is free to ask for my phone and start digging, and I will let her do it. Heck, if she ask for it specifically, I will even show her what she wants to see.

it’s not like I am seeing some one outside my marriage, nor am I trying to. If complaining about my marriage here would speed up or initiate a divorce, that’s not too bad neither. LOL


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

When I was married, my wife had the pin to my phone. If I was driving us somewhere, I'd put the phone on the car console and if it beeped for a text coming in, I'd ask her to look and see who it was. (I guess you can't do that these days, the beeps would be too fast and furious, now we have whatsapp and all that ****).


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Ms. Hawaii said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Ms. Hawaii you seem to be the only person to have said yes, they protect their phone. Would you mind sharing why that is the case?


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

I’m more curious about where the “I feel bad that I snooped on spouse” comes from. Doesn’t make sense to me. This has somehow made it to mainstream that a spouse should have privacy beyond the bathroom door.

of course, 99% of the time when a spouse is concerned about their privacy it means they want to hide something (like an affair).

everything is open to my wife, including TAM. I know for a fact there are things I’ve written on this site that she would definitely not like - but she also knows this is “my place” where I need to go for advice or to vent my frustrations - just like she has her own places to do the same. Regardless, radical honesty still rules. She is more than welcome to look at my posts here and come to me with any concerns. In fact, I welcome it as I thrive on confrontation. 😂


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Nope, don't guard it. It locks automatically but Beloved Hubby has the PIN and I have his. We often just pick up each other's phones and open an IM or whatever. I am transparent with him and he knows the real me, so why would I need to guard my phone?


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Laurentium said:


> When I was married, my wife had the pin to my phone. If I was driving us somewhere, I'd put the phone on the car console and if it beeped for a text coming in, I'd ask her to look and see who it was. (I guess you can't do that these days, the beeps would be too fast and furious, now we have whatsapp and all that ****).


I do this too, or if I'm cooking and up to my elbows in food. If my phone beeps I'll ask hubby to check it for me to see if it's important.


----------



## Trustless Marriage (Mar 1, 2021)

All our devices are open for both to look at. Trust but verify.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Our devices have always been open to each other. These days it's more often that we pick up a call from the other's doctor and confirm an appointment, but it used to be we'd answer a call from a FWB and confirm a date while one of us was in the shower.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Married but Happy said:


> Our devices have always been open to each other. These days it's more often that we pick up a call from the other's doctor and confirm an appointment, but it used to be we'd answer a call from a FWB and confirm a date while one of us was in the shower.


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------

